# Type of plants I should be looking at for my setup? Is it low light? Medium light?



## summit (Aug 22, 2010)

So I finally have my new osaka 155 tank up and running, filled it last night! I would like to start researching some plants while the cycle is going, perhaps add a few, but I have alot of different information as to my lighting setup.

Basically my tank came with a 24" duel glo fixture with 2 24W T5HO lights for a total of 48 watts of T5HO (1 life-glo, 1 power-glo bulb I believe). This is for a 40 gallon tank that is 24" high. So is this a low light setup or medium light setup? Its only just over 1WPG, so I was thinking still low light plants such as java ferns, crypts, amazon swords and such? Or could I push it a bit into some of the more demanding plants?

Also I recently aquired a 11" aqualight mini with 9" T5HO bulbs @ 6W for a total of 12W, one 10K and one antic, this is going on a 12" deep 8 gallon tank, would this also still be a low light setup?

Thanks!


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

Both would be considered low light tanks despite being HO I believe. I'd stick with the plants listed, or some anubiases, hyrgos or mosses could be tossed in the mix as well and grow prolifically.


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

There's way too much focus on this whole watts per gallon thing. A lot depends on the efficiency of the lights and the reflectors. Without a PAR meter or some objective way of measuring how much light is getting into the tank, it's hard to say when you are borderline. I would say that the Osaka low light just because it's 24" high (I assume the light is also suspended on the tank and not right on the top). so the light is almost 30" off the substrate. I don't think you'll be able to grow carpet plants, but depending on layout (plants right below the light with no shade above) you might be able to grow some tolerant medium light species.

As for the mini light, the actinic is useless for plants, and at 6 W you're definitely in low light range. For a tank < 20 gallons, the wpg thing is meaningless anyway.


----------



## Captured Moments (Apr 22, 2010)

That's good advice from 2wheelsx2. I would only comment on the Osaka 155. Depending on how efficient the reflectors are, it may even be "medium" light. But that is not so much the important issue here. What's important I think is what variety of plants are you going to be able to grow with this light setup and whether or not you you will be supplementing with Co2 or another type of carbon source such as Flourish Excel or Metricide-14.
You can try medium light grade plants and I don't see whey they wouldn't be able to grow in that tank. They may not grow fast but that can be a good thing especially if you don't want to spend too much time maintaining and pruning and etc..


----------



## summit (Aug 22, 2010)

Thanks guys, I was hoping to get into the plants with more reds in it, but I guess that will have to wait for a light upgrade. I am planning on using C02 down the line, but did not think it was necessary with this lighting setup? Your right, its also hanging about 1.5" off the water, not a built in canopy, so about 26" from substrate, the reflector is decent, its the hagen glo brand T5HO light, I am hoping to upgrade to 192W T5HO by year end and do co2 once I get some practice on this 

For the 11" Mini light, would it help to put the 10K bulbs in both sockets rather than one antic and one 10K? Is this light at least better than my old 26W CFL?


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

summit said:


> For the 11" Mini light, would it help to put the 10K bulbs in both sockets rather than one antic and one 10K?


That's what I did for my planted tank while it was up, removed the bulb and replaced it with a 10k. You lose the nice colour, but your plants will appreciate the sacrifice.


----------

